# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  1 pyetje nga lenda e FIZIKES

## v3t0n

A  mund qe te C'magnetizohet nje magnet i perhershem kur ne fushen e tij magnetike rrotullohet nje mbeshtjellje e mbyllur me nje rezistene?

*Mund te ma sqaroje kete mua ndokush, me ndihmonn shumm ne provim :S???*

----------


## v3t0n

????????????????

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Nuk jam fizikan , ndoshta mundet e ndoshta jo. PEr veten time sa di une , magnetet jane dy llojesh, magnete permanent dhe te perkoheshem. Tani nese behet fjale per magnet permanet me duket se nuk ekziston mundesia qe te c'magnetizohet , e nga ana tjeter keto te perkoheshmit, krijojne fushe magnetike nepermjet rrumes elektrike, dhe ne momentin kur ndalet rruma elektrike , ne ate moment ky lloj magneti i humb vetit e tija magnetike.

GV_USA

----------


## AjSi

Mund te ndihmoje dikush qe ka perfunduar shkollen e mesme

keto lloj mesimesh me duket trajtohen ne vitin e 4

----------


## E=mc²

Kjo nuk ka te bej me shkollen e mesme apo me nxenesit e vitit te kater. Thjesht po te jap disa te dhena ne lidhje me magnetizimin dhe cmagnetizimin, dhe perfundimi i asaj qe kerkon ti eshte teper i thjesht dhe llogjik.

Materiale te magnetizuara lehte dhe cmagnetizuara quhen te buta: keto jane perdorur ne makineri te alternuara. Problemi qe i ben te buta materialet eshte   komplikuar nga fakti se jane te gatshme nga fabrika e metaleve. Zakonisht jane shume te kulluar me kristale dhe me kokrra te orientuara ne shume drejtime. Ideali lire e bute do te jete nje material hekur aliazh i sajuar nga disa teknika te lira te cilat ne te gjitha rezultatet kristal kokrra duke u orientuar ne te njejten ose afersisht te njejtin drejtim. Te ndryshme dhe te komplikuara qe perseritet metoda farketimit, jane zbuluar ne kerkim te vazhdueshem per te orientuar me mire kokerr ose "kubike" prej celiku.

Materiale te cilin nuk bejne per vete as cmagnetizoj jane lehtesisht te quajtur te veshtire; keto jane perdorur ne magnet i perhershem. Nje numer i perhershem-magnet materialeve teknologjike kane gezuar nje rendesie te madhe. Magnet i celikt permbajne karbon, krom, material me ngjyre, kobalt , duke sherbyer per levizje dhe per te gjeneruar nje fushe magnetike. Shum metale si alumini, hekur, nikel permbajne fije te holla te disperzuar, orientuar. Magnete te fuqishem bazohen ne okside BaFe12O19 dhe SrFe12O19. Magnetet e fuqishem jane relativisht te lire dhe jane perdorur ne nje varietet te madh te aplikimeve komerciale. Magnetizim rrjedh kryesisht nga tranzicioni metalik-komponent. Shembujt perfshijne samarium e kobalt magnet bazuar ne SmCo5 ose Sm2Co17 intermetalik-komponimet.

----------


## v3t0n

falemnderit te gjitheve  :ngerdheshje: 
me krete pune :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BIBIU

Me sa di une nje magnet permanent ( i perhershem )i humbe vetite e tij nese ne te ndikohet me temperature te larte ( nxehet ).....

----------


## Bernardi

cfare po me jep per shperblim ? se po te tregoj une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

> A  mund qe te C'magnetizohet nje magnet i perhershem kur ne fushen e tij magnetike rrotullohet nje mbeshtjellje e mbyllur me nje rezistene?
> 
> *Mund te ma sqaroje kete mua ndokush, me ndihmonn shumm ne provim :S???*


E humbet aftesine terheqse magneti pershkak te mbeshtjellses me rezistencen,pasi humbet balanca ,prishet fusha majetike.Prishet magneti,i humbet aftesia terheqse nga nxehtesia dhe korenti.

----------


## v3t0n

haha:S
pergjigje te sakte asnje nuk me dhate:P
nga vet fjala magnet i PERHERSHEM do te thote se gjithmone eshte magnet dhe nuk i humb vetite e tij magnetike...
dmth kete pyetje ne test e kisha gabim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Milkway

Materiali magnetik ne nje temperatur te caktuar qe quhet temperatura Kyri humb vetit  e tij magnetike por mbasi pyetje eshte per tjeter gje eshte pakes me ndryshe. 

Kur neper nje kontur te mbyllur kalon nje rryme ne ate hapesire krijohet fusha magnetike , po kur kontura gjindet ne nje fushe magnetike ateher krijohen forcat elektromagnetike , dhe krijohet nje fushe rezultante e perbashket ne mes tyre . 

Por ç'magnetizimi i magneteve nuk ndodh me kete rast . 

Me vjen keq qe se kam pare me heret kete pyetje v3ton.

----------


## v3t0n

eh ske cti besh :ngerdheshje: 
flm per Mundin gjithvee :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bardhi

> cfare po me jep per shperblim ? se po te tregoj une


Shume i doje shperblimet.

----------


## Brari

qe thua ti veton.. i thon rezistence e jo rezistene..

nje peshtjelle nuk rrotullohet vete  brenda poleve te nje magneti te perhershem apo permanent.. sepse dhe fusha magnetike qe krijon ky magnet eshte permanente..pra nuk ndryshon as si madhesi as si kahje..ose drejtim.. e kur nuku kemi ndryshim  kahjeje ska as moment rrotullues.. 
pra ti nuk sqaron se kush do e rrotulloje peshtjellen apo mbeshtjellen.. 
ne fizik flitet qarte se ndryshe nuk le shteg per hamendje..

duhet qe peshtjellen ta vej ne levizje rrotulluse nje forc e jashtme.. psh  era apo uji apo dora e njeriut.. e athere ne  peshtjelle lind nje rryme elektrike.. alternative.. me frekuence qe varet nga shpejtesia e forces qe rrotullon peshtjellen.. e  kjo rryme shkarkohet ne rezistencen qe thua ti.. e aty thek buken mesuesi qerim..
lol..
a dobsohet magnetizmi ne magnetin permanent.. pyet ti..ne kte rast..
joo
.. vetem se lodhet dora e rrotullusit ose harxhohet uji i prroit apo era.. nuku fryn me.. 

po pse  e vuri Lenci ate minusin te formula..a ju ka sqaruar mesuesi..?

----------


## Milkway

[QUOTE=Brari;2256316]qe thua ti veton.. i thon rezistence e jo rezistene..

nje peshtjelle nuk rrotullohet vete  brenda poleve te nje magneti te perhershem apo permanent.. sepse dhe fusha magnetike qe krijon ky magnet eshte permanente..pra nuk ndryshon as si madhesi as si kahje..ose drejtim.. e kur nuku kemi ndryshim  kahjeje ska as moment rrotullues.. 
pra ti nuk sqaron se kush do e rrotulloje peshtjellen apo mbeshtjellen.. 
ne fizik flitet qarte se ndryshe nuk le shteg per hamendje..

duhet qe peshtjellen ta vej ne levizje rrotulluse nje forc e jashtme.. psh  era apo uji apo dora e njeriut.. e athere ne  peshtjelle lind nje rryme elektrike.. alternative.. me frekuence qe varet nga shpejtesia e forces qe rrotullon peshtjellen.. e  kjo rryme shkarkohet ne rezistencen qe thua ti.. e aty thek buken mesuesi qerim..
lol..
a dobsohet magnetizmi ne magnetin permanent.. pyet ti..ne kte rast..
joo
.. vetem se lodhet dora e rrotullusit ose harxhohet uji i prroit apo era.. nuku fryn me.. 

*po pse  e vuri Lenci ate minusin te formula..a ju ka sqaruar mesuesi..?[/*QUOTE]


Pershendetje 

Dhe mua mu duk pyetja si pa kuptim por mbrenda mundesive i dhash nje pergjigje.

Me duket se ke bere nje ngaterrim sepse Lenci flet per forcen elektromotore dhe jo mbi magnetizimin  :buzeqeshje:  

Dobesimi dhe c'magnetizimi jane dy gjera te ndryshme dhe sa i perket dobesimit te fushes magnetike nga ana e perquesit me rryme varet nga kahja e rrymes dhe nga fusha qe krijohet me ate rast, kurse c'magnetizimi i magnetit ndodhe vetem ne nje temp. Kyri .

----------


## Brari

o ti i xhamise.. 

forca elektromotorre.. nuk krijohet atje ku ska magnetizem..pra pa fush magnetike.. 
fusha elektrike e magnetike bashkjetojne.. 
fjala motorr aty ska lidhje me ndonje motorr qe ben derr derr..  por me moment levizjeje qe vjen nga kundershtia e fushave magnetike..  
ti je njeri apo xhami..
xhamia eshte institucion.. ku mblidhen njerez..
ver nje nick qe kur te shkruash ta dim se flet nji njeri jo nje ushtri..

xhamia.. kisha ..kuvendi..   komiteti .. keshilli.. nuk jan per tu vene si nicka..

ne se je kosovar vere nickun lisi ne se je djal e shega ne se je vajz..



..

----------


## Milkway

> o ti i xhamise.. 
> 
> forca elektromotorre.. nuk krijohet atje ku ska magnetizem..pra pa fush magnetike.. 
> fusha elektrike e magnetike bashkjetojne.. 
> fjala motorr aty ska lidhje me ndonje motorr qe ben derr derr..  por me moment levizjeje qe vjen nga kundershtia e fushave magnetike..  
> ti je njeri apo xhami..
> xhamia eshte institucion.. ku mblidhen njerez..
> ver nje nick qe kur te shkruash ta dim se flet nji njeri jo nje ushtri..
> 
> ...


hahahhaha 
flm per keshille do ta kem parasysh  :buzeqeshje:  

Sa per temen e di qe nuk induktohet forca elektromotorre pa fushe magnetike , por sdo me then se duhet patjeter te jete nje magnet i perhershem te krijoj fushen . 

Brari i di fort mir kete se nuk behet fjal per motorr sepse kete kam profesion .

----------


## Brari

sigurisht qe me kriju fem-ose forcen elektromotorre nuk duhet patjeter te kemi magnet permanent.. sepse kur ske pulen ha dhe sorren.. pra e krijojme magnetizmin duke cuar rryme elektrike alternative ne nji peshtjelle e kjo krijon fush magnetike te ndryshushme.. e tj etj..

nejse..te uroj suksese ne kte profesion interesante..







..

----------


## Milkway

> sigurisht qe me kriju fem-ose forcen elektromotorre nuk duhet patjeter te kemi magnet permanent.. sepse kur ske pulen ha dhe sorren.. pra e krijojme magnetizmin duke cuar rryme elektrike alternative ne nji peshtjelle e kjo krijon fush magnetike te ndryshushme.. e tj etj..
> 
> nejse..te uroj suksese ne kte profesion interesante..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flm Brari ..

----------

